# Dual boot with Ubuntu



## nuklear (Nov 15, 2015)

Since I installed Ubuntu and then FreeBSD. Can you help me to boot Ubuntu from FreeBSD because iI don't know what iI should do?
I search by Google about this but everything is about the boot of FreeBSD from Ubuntu and not the other...


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 16, 2015)

It all depends on the boot loader.  In turn, that depends on the partitioning scheme.  Please show the output of `gpart show ada0`.


----------



## nuklear (Nov 16, 2015)

```
# gpart show
=>       34  156301421  ada0  GPT  (75G)
         34       1024     1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
       1058  148896768     2  freebsd-ufs  (71G)
  148897826    7403628     3  freebsd-swap  (3.5G)
  156301454          1        - free -  (512B)

=>       63  625142385  ada1  MBR  (298G)
         63       1985        - free -  (993K)
       2048  623042560     1  linux-data  (297G)
  623044608       2046        - free -  (1.0M)
  623046654    2095106     2  ebr  (1.0G)
  625141760        688        - free -  (344K)

=>       63  625142385  diskid/DISK-TE841749HGTK3M  MBR  (298G)
         63       1985                              - free -  (993K)
       2048  623042560                           1  linux-data  (297G)
  623044608       2046                              - free -  (1.0M)
  623046654    2095106                           2  ebr  (1.0G)
  625141760        688                              - free -  (344K)

=>      0  2095106  ada1s2  EBR  (1.0G)
        0  2095106       1  linux-swap  (1.0G)

=>      0  2095106  diskid/DISK-TE841749HGTK3Ms2  EBR  (1.0G)
        0  2095106                             1  linux-swap  (1.0G)
```
I have two HD: one for FreeBSD and other for Ubuntu.


----------



## tingo (Nov 16, 2015)

In that case (two separate disks), the easiest way is to simply select the disk to boot from the boot menu in BIOS / UEFI. Most of them have a key you can press which gives you a boot menu that lists all bootable devices currently attached to the machine.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 16, 2015)

In your case it's probably easiest to either use tingo's method or boot from Ubuntu's disk by default and setup GRUB to chainload FreeBSD. See scottro's guide: http://srobb.net/grub2.html


----------



## nuklear (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for replies. Both are good solutions, but iI'd like boot Ubuntu from FreeBSD. I have taken a look to /boot/menu.rc but iI haven't any idea to do. Is there some way to able to boot Ubuntu from FreeBSD adding some item to FreeBSD boot menu?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 16, 2015)

FreeBSD does not have a multi-boot loader for GPT.  boot0cfg(8) is only for MBR disks.  If you insist, you'll have to use Grub.  But the BIOS selection is the easiest and safest method.


----------

